# Classic 1960's camera's



## skateohate94 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey everyone,
Im new here and was wondering if someone could help me?

Im doing a project for highschool using gear from the 1960's (8mm/16mm video camera's and old ampex tape recorders.) But I was just wondering what were some popular photography camera's of the 1960's?

Thanks!
Dom LaFauci


----------



## Dwig (Mar 22, 2009)

skateohate94 said:


> ... popular photography camera's...



?? I presume you mean "popular still photography cameras"

There were way, way too many to even begin to list. I suggest that you drop by a good library that maintains old magazines from the period and look through the advertising. I would suggest looking at _Modern Photography_ and _Popular Photography_ to get a good sampling of what cameras were around at that time.


----------



## Battou (Mar 22, 2009)

Well some of Canons entries are 

Pellix - 1965
Pellix QL - 1966
TL - 1968
F-1 - 1971

Most of the Canonet series of rangefinders came in the 50's and 60's I think.


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 23, 2009)

Canon Demi
Konica C35
Minolta SRT101
Polaroid
Kodak Instamatic


----------

